
Electronic Music in 476 Tracks from 1937-2001 (2016) - vo2maxer
http://www.openculture.com/2016/03/the-history-of-electronic-music-in-476-tracks-1937-2001.html
======
bmn__
This disappoints me because it is just a linear catalogue list.

I prefer a similar project because the information is arranged in a
structured, browsing friendly way:

[http://enwp.org/Ishkur%27s_Guide_to_Electronic_Music](http://enwp.org/Ishkur%27s_Guide_to_Electronic_Music)

~~~
meatsock
the article is a well researched list of some notable electronic music and as
such is a valuable resource to anyone looking for jumping off points to go
research and learn more. That's a better way to learn about a intimidatingly
deep field than Ishkur's list -- from the start it was a satire of the sort of
people who require obsessive categorization and desire for others to summarize
stuff that one could just go listen to for themselves and form opinions on.

------
8bitsrule
For anyone who'd be interested, a fella named Paul Sheeky put together a top-
notch 'History of Electronic Music' podcast series (commentary & selected
tracks) in the late 2000s. He finished 19 hour-long episodes. They've bounced
around a bit, many of them can be found at:

[https://player.fm/series/a-history-of-electronic-
music](https://player.fm/series/a-history-of-electronic-music)

RSS:
[http://www.triptreeproductions.co.uk/ahoem.xml](http://www.triptreeproductions.co.uk/ahoem.xml)

------
anotheryou
Direct link:
[http://ubu.com/sound/electronic.html](http://ubu.com/sound/electronic.html)

I also prefer [https://music.ishkur.com/](https://music.ishkur.com/) though
his focus is less artsy and more contemporary.

